

Imagine K12′s 2011 Startup Class Aims To Invigorate Education With Technology - mlinsey
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/23/imagine-k12s-2011-startup-class-aims-to-invigorate-education-with-technology/

======
ericmsimons
For those of you who are thinking about applying to IK12's next batch, I
strongly encourage you to do so. Geoff, Tim and Alan are great guys who really
care about education and bring a wealth of experience to advise you with.

~~~
sgrove
Seconded. When I heard Geoff speak, I wasn't particularly interested in the
domain at first, but by the end of his talk, I felt extremely motivated to
help out IK12 startups however possible. The work they're doing is so
important, and the quality of the advisor team is going to change the way
business is done in the industry.

~~~
earbitscom
Thirded. Ralston is one of our investors and he's awesome.

